# Filterumbau Center Vortex C30



## MaFF (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe folgendes Problem. Hab bei meiner Filterplanung einen großen Fehler gemacht. Habe mir einen zu kleinen Filter eingebaut und dadurch ist das Wasser sehr stark Keimbelastet. Wodurch ich viele Koi verloren habe, siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35828 
Jetzt hat mir der TA nah gelegt etwas am Filter zu ändern sonst bekomme ich wieder das Problem. Aktuell sieht es wie folgt im C 30 aus. Erste Kammer sind Bürsten, Zweite kammer sind Japanmatten, dritte Kammer Lavagestein und Helix und in der vierten stehen zwei Pumpen plus Helix. Habe eine 12000 L und eine 8000 Liter Pumpe, plus eine 72 W UVC. 

Habe im obigen Thema schon viele Tipps bekommen die ich auch umsetzen will und stelle meine Idee und Fragen hier nochmal.  
Habe noch zwei Bilder von der Pumpenkammer gemacht. Hierzu habe ich folgende Idee. Ich installiere vor dem Centervortex eine Tonne zur Vorfilterung. Versetze die Kugelhähne nach hinten das dort eine Tonne noch hin passt. Mehr Platz sehe ich da leider nicht, die ich zur Verfügung habe. Nach der Vorfilterung würde ich in der ersten Kammer Schaumstoff machen und danach nur noch Helix. In eine Kammer passen ca 110 Liter, könnte dadurch 330 Liter in die Kammern stecken. Jetzt kommen meine Fragen:  
Ist das Ok? Was für Material sollte ich zur Vorfilterung nehmen? Bürsten oder Japanmatten?
Oder habt ihr noch andere Ideen was ich vor dem C30 bauen kann?

Große finanzielle Sprünge kann ich aktuell nicht machen und mehr Platz habe ich auch nicht zur Verfügung. Für alle Antworten bin ich sehr Dankbar.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Hey Marcel,

die Bürsten und Japanmatten besser weglassen weil oldschool 

irgendwie brauchste am besten ein gebrauchtes Ultrasieve oder so was in Schwerkraft laufen kann bei dir.. 

der Rest ist ja wie im anderen Thread schon gesagt ok !


----------



## Nori (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Ich würde die Sache so angehen:
Den viel zu kleinen Vortex mittels Siebfilterpatrone als Vorfilter umrüsten - die Bürsten raus - den mech. Feinfiltrierung mit Matten - dann __ Hel-X bewegt in K 2 und ruhend in K 3 .

Alternativ könntest du deine K4 mit den Pumpen durch Rohrpumpen ersetzen - so hättest du noch eine weitere Kammer für Biomedien und du kannst z.B. noch mehr Hel-X unterbringen, oder K 1 mit Schwämmen und K 2 mit Japanmatten besetzen.

Zur Füllung mit Hel-X:
Wenn in die Kammer 110-Liter passen, dann heisst das nicht, dass auch 110 Liter Hel-X da reingehören - ich denke du kannst eher von 50 Litern ausgehen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

könnte es nicht sein das die gebrauchten Japanmatten voll mit Keimen sind von dem Wasser was durchgeflossen ist?


----------



## MaFF (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Hallo.

dann könnte ich ja auch die Siebfilterpatrone in eine Tonne vor dem Center Vortex installieren, oder? Eine Frage habe ich noch. Ruhendes __ Hel-X??? soll ich die dann in Säcken packen?
Die aktuellen Japanmatten __ fliegen auf alle Fälle raus. Das steht fest. 

Danke für eure Antworten.

Gruß


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*











https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/119


----------



## MaFF (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

ja aber ich verstehe das ruhende __ Hel-X nicht!!! Da komm ich nicht hinter wie ich das umsetzen soll. :smoki
Nicht hauen, bin sensibel.


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

wo hast du das denn gelesen?

für mich ist ruhendes Helix = unbelüftet  
..


----------



## MaFF (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*



Nori schrieb:


> Ich würde die Sache so angehen:
> Den viel zu kleinen Vortex mittels Siebfilterpatrone als Vorfilter umrüsten - die Bürsten raus - den mech. Feinfiltrierung mit Matten - dann __ Hel-X bewegt in K 2 und ruhend in K 3 .



Da steht es. Deshalb frage ich lieber nochmal. Hab es bis eben nicht verstanden.  Wenn man es aber nicht belüftet kommt es hin, mit ruhendes Hel-X.


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Achso,

ich würde alles belüften.. 


gut kombiniert wa


----------



## MaFF (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Haste sehr gut gemacht.  Werde die Woche neue Matten und __ Hel-X bestellen. Eine Siebfilterpatrone will ich mir auch noch besorgen.


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

ja beide ne 

zu der Patrone werden die anderen die eine am laufen haben bestimmt noch melden


----------



## MaFF (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> zu der Patrone werden die anderen die eine am laufen haben bestimmt noch melden



Das hoffe ich, habe damit Null Erfahrung und kenne nicht viele Meinungen dazu.


----------



## archie01 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Hallo
Ich halte das alles für Herumdoktorei , an der Tatsache, das dieser Filter für so einen großen Teich nicht ausreicht änderst du nichts. Ich würde einen Trommler davorhängen und den C30 als Biostufe nutzen , das würde deine Probleme auf jeden Fall lösen.
Ist sicher nicht die billigste Lösung , macht aber Sinn.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

klar ist das nur Rumspielerei, 

aber wenn man gerade nicht flüssig ist, kann man das ja mal versuchen...


----------



## MaFF (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Leider habe ich keine 3000 Euro auf der hohen Kante.  Die einzige Möglichkeit ist einen Trommler selbst zu bauen. da muss ich mich aber noch mehr Informationen besorgen. Aktuell versuchen wir das beste aus den Centervortex zu holen, man kann es auch Rumspielerei nennen. Es ist aber momentan nichts anderes Möglich.


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

wäre ja das passende Geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## archie01 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*



MaFF schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine 3000 Euro auf der hohen Kante..



Hallo
dein Vorhaben mit Sipa und Co wird auch nicht unbedingt billig und es wird in jedem Fall irgendwann doch eine Aufrüstung fällig.
Ich habe einen Bekannten mit einem ebenso großen Teich , der es mit einem ähnlichen Filter versucht , mehr als 50cm tief kannste da das ganze Jahr nicht ins Wasser sehen.Dabei hat er sehr schöne Koi und zum Überfluß auch noch genügend Bares zur Verfügung , ihn zu überreden gelingt mir aber nicht.....
Er kauf lieber hin und wieder ein paar Einzelfische zu 500€/Stck dazu , die er dann nur zur Fütterung sieht 
Aber jeder so wie er mag , sollte kein Vorwurf , sondern nur ein Denkanstoß gewesen sein.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*



bitte Bilder von dem Bekannten in einem neuen Thema hochladen :beten



muss ja wie ein Mudpond sein


----------



## willi1954 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Moin

ich wollt mich ja nicht  unbedingt in die Diskussion einmischen, aber in einem anderen Forum hab ich eine intressante Umbauanleitung für einen C30 gefunden, vielleicht etwas für dich.

LG Willi

PS wo finden wir eigentlich deine Filterbilder, Simon ?


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34755/page-1

Seite 2 Beitrag 13...! 

oder hier http://youtu.be/CuC4epyYJWs
von 2010 mittlerweile siehts ein bisschen anders aus 
wenn er wieder läuft gibts neue... 
zufrieden?  

wo gibts Bilder von deinem Filter?


----------



## willi1954 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> wo gibts Bilder von deinem Filter?





hier

lg Willi


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Hey Willi,
Ein bisschen ähneln sich ja unsere Systeme 
wo hast du denn die 400l Tonnen von Graf her?
 Und wieviel hat eine gekostet? ca.50€ oder?
Hoffe du bist zufrieden mit der Antwort und deiner Anlage!


----------



## willi1954 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

die Tonnen bekommt man z.B. hier , aber 50 Euro, das wäre schön... 
Ansonsten ist der Filter nun eingelaufen, die Helix schön braun bewachsen und das Wasser im Teich klar. Das ganze *OHNE* Uvc.
Muss aber anfügen, parallel zum Filter habe ich noch einen gut bewachsenen Filtergraben, der ebenfalls zur Wasserfilterung beiträgt. 

LG Willi


----------



## MaFF (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> wäre ja das passende Geburtstagsgeschenk



Ich habe heute die ersten Spenden bekommen. 

Ich muss ihr nochmal was Erklären. Bei meinen Auto ist mir vor ca 2 Monaten der Motor um die Ohren geflogen. Die Reparatur hat mir einen Mittleren 4 Stelligen Betrag gekostet. Aus diesem Grund ist es mir aktuell nicht Möglich mehr wie einen mittleren dreistelligen Betrag einzusetzen. Auf längere Zeit werde ich natürlich wieder Geld zusammen sparen um in einen Trommelfilter zu investieren. Oder selbst einen zu bauen. Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal das beste aus meinen aktuellen Filter raus holen und ihn so gut wie Möglich optimieren. Ich Danke euch für die zahlreichen Links und Tipps das werde ich mir Morgen genauer anschauen. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## MaFF (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Hallo zusammen. 
Habe heute die Kugelhähne nach vorne versetzt. Jetzt kann ich dort eine Regentonne installieren und dir Vorfilterung vornehmen. Für den Center will ich jetzt __ Hel-X bestellen, welche Größe wäre da am besten? 12,14 oder 17? Oder ist das egal?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

wieso denn jetzt Helix in die Mitte? dachte rundum 

ich dachte sowas soll in die Mitte http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sipo-Siebfilter-Teichfilter-Koi-Vortex-/120938396794?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item1c287d7c7a

beim Helix musste wissen wie du es schützen kannst das es nicht abhaut..  also 14er habe ich aber 17er kannste auch locker nehmen.. beim 12er wirds feinmaschig


----------



## MaFF (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> wieso denn jetzt Helix in die Mitte? dachte rundum



__ Hel-X kommt wie besprochen in Kammer zwei und drei. In Kammer eins kommt der Schaumstoff. Den Siebfilter bin ich bereits am gucken. Danke für den Link.


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Achso, 

doch nicht in 3 Kammern ?  ist doch noch eine über.. für den Schaumstoff 

neu gibts das Ding für 233€ glaube ich ... 

wo du Helix kaufen kannst, das findest du bestimmt selber raus


----------



## MaFF (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Ja die dritte Kammer, da bin ich mir sehr unschlüssig, weil da meine Pumpen drin stehen. 
Für 233 Euro bei eb.. ohne Pumpe. Ich weiß schon wo ich Hel.X bestellen kann. :smoki


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Hmm, Foto und Skizze helfen bestimmt weiter beim überlegen


----------



## MaFF (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Foto hast du bei meinen ersten post. Ich mache morgen aber nochmal neue. Skizze muss ich noch machen.


----------



## MaFF (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Hallo zusammen,

habe die ersten Umbauarbeiten erledigt. So sieht es aktuell aus. Bin noch auf der suche nach einen Sifi oder Spaltfilter/Siebfilter. Das erledigt ich hoffentlich bis Ende der Woche. Gruß


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

sieht doch ziemlich ge-up-dated aus 

die "BioBlocks" sind da drin weil die Pumpen da drunter sitzen?:beten:beten

und das weiße oben rechts ist Vlies? warum keine Matten ? wenn das überhaupt Filtertechnisch möglich ist...

Diese Sipa o. Sipo findest du doch schnell hier oder woanders


----------



## MaFF (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Die BiBlocks sind da drin weil dort die Pumpen drin stehen,das ist richtig. Oben rechts ist Vlies über die Japanmatten. Die werden noch ausgetauscht gegen Schaumstoffmatten. Solange mache ich dort erstmal Vlies für den ganz feinen Dreck. Ist erstmal eine Notlösung. Eins habe ich aber festgestellt, seit die Bürsten weg sind muss ich alle 2-3 Tage die Matten reinigen. Deshalb brauche ich bald eine Sipa oder Sipo.


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

 

ja gut, ob Sifi,Sipo oder Sipa wir wissen ja was gemeint ist 

habe eben hier im Forum gesehen das einer hier seine vertickt, 5 Jahre schon gelaufen Komplettpaket meine ich


----------



## MaFF (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> habe eben hier im Forum gesehen das einer hier seine vertickt, 5 Jahre schon gelaufen Komplettpaket meine ich



Bin ich schon dran. oki


----------



## MaFF (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Gekauft.


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

yeeeehaaaaa freudiges spülen


----------



## Denniso (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Für das __ Hel-X wäre mein Hinweis, der Verweis auf das Forum von Lothar Gehlhaar. Der findige Leser wird dort was dazu finden


----------



## MaFF (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Hallo zusammen,

der letzte Schritt wurde gemacht.  Heute haben wir einen zweiten 110 er Zulauf eingebaut und das Sifi installiert. 
Außerdem haben ich die Japanmatten entfernt und durch Schaumstoff ersetzt. Habe noch keine entgültigen Bilder, die kommen erst Morgen. Hier aber schon mal einige zwischendurch. System läuft soweit erstmal sehr gut. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. 

Gruß


----------



## MaFF (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich ein Bild nach der Fertigstellung. 
Der Filter ist jetzt wie folgt aufgebaut, Erste Kammer Sifi und Tauch UVC, 2 Kammer Schwämme, 3 und vierte Kammer __ Hel-X und in der 5 Kammer stehen die beiden Pumpen und einpaar Biobälle.

Habe jetzt folgende Geräte installiert.

1x 12000 L Pumpe
1x 8000 L Pumpe
1x Tauch UVC 40 Watt (Aktuell ausgeschaltet wegen Medizin)
1x UVC 72 Watt (Aktuell ausgeschaltet wegen Medizin)
1x Luftpumpe LP100
1x Sifi 2 mit Seerose 80 Pumpe
1x Eiweissabschäumer

Ich hoffe jetzt wird die Wasserqualität besser!!!???

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Zacky (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

 sieht gut aus... bin auf die Bilder der kommenden Wochen gespannt, wie sich die Wasserqualsität verbessert...


----------



## MaFF (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Hallo zusammen,

Seit ca. 4 Tagen läuft mein Tauch UVC wieder. Die Medizin ist raus und bis jetzt kann ich 40-50 cm tief gucken und es wird jeden Tag besser. Habe eine Bodenabsaugung abgestellt und arbeite aktuell mit Skimmer und einer Bodenabsaugung. Leider lag heute mal wieder ein Maulwurf tot in meinem Filter. 

Ich werde mal die Tage ein Foto machen. 
Gruß und danke für eure Hilfe.2


----------



## MaFF (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

und hier auch noch ein Update.  

Jetzt hab ich eine Sichttiefe von ca 1m.


----------



## MaFF (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

So wieder ein Update. Sichttiefe ca 1,70m


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Bitte Bitte:smoki




komm mal nächste woche auf die Koishow... 

bisschen fachsimpeln


----------



## MaFF (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Ja Danke für deine super Tipps. 
Nächstes Wochenende bin ich  Arbeiten. Außerdem ist Holland zu weit weg. Da fahre ich ja mindestens 6-7 Stunden.


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

 ...


----------



## MaFF (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Hallo,

seit gestern kann ich die Bodenabsaugung in 2,10 m tiefe sehen.


----------



## Frankia (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterumbau Center Vortex C30*

Hallo Marcel,


----------

